# RE: TRING PAXIL THE SECOND TIME AROUND



## 20603 (Apr 26, 2006)

HAS ANYONE GOT GOOD RESULTS TRYING PAXIL THE SECOND OR THIRD TIME AROUND? I READ THAT IT DOS'NT WORK THE SECOND TIME, BUT IT DID FOR ME AND NOW I'M HOPING IT WILL AGAIN. I'VE BEEN OFF IT FOR 4 WEEKS FOR MY FIRST TRIMESTER AND NOW BACK ON IT. I'VE BEEN ON IT FOR 7 DAYS AND I CAN FEEL THE DEPRESSION STARTING TO GO BUT MY ANXIETY IS STILL SO OVERWHELMING THE DOC JUST GAVE ME XANAX TO TAKE ALSO.KELLY


----------



## 19457 (May 31, 2006)

I did take paxil for a year then got off of it for 2 weeks or so and started it again and it worked great!!!


----------

